# Washington, PA CCO (Tanger Outlets)



## SetDancer (Nov 25, 2008)

New outlet opened SEPT 08!  30 miles South of downtown Pittsburgh.

Just visited there last Saturday.  Very bright and clean - helpful staff.

Found:

Fafi quads
Holiday 2007 collection
Novel Twist 2007 palettes

And pretty much the standard lipglasses and pigments one has found at CCOs over the last year.

Looking forward to going back.  IMO, much nicer than other nearest CCO - Grove City.


----------



## karrieleigh (May 7, 2009)

Thinking about hitting this one today or tomorrow. anyone been there recently? i'll post an update once i get back


----------



## elb154 (May 7, 2009)

Never been to Washington or Grove City, but would like to go to both. Waiting to hear what it's like.


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanger is okay, they have like 23 eyeshadows, 15 blushes, 10 pigments, fafi 1 & 2, tendertones, lipsticks. lashes, the brow things, paints, 7 fluidlines, holiday set.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 15, 2009)

My cousin is going 2moro. I'll let y'all know what she finds.


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 21, 2010)

There selection is getting pretty big!  they have about 40 eyeshadows, 20 blushes, 5 paint pots, 12 pigments, tons of lipsticks, suite array, Dame Edna, and Hello kitty!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 22, 2011)

I was there this past weekend.. they had:

  	Fafi Quads
  	Hello Kitty Powders
  	LE Shadows from Back to Beach and Warrior? Forget the whole name.
  	about 20 different pigmets incl. Mutiny, Spiritualize, Steel Blue, Brash and Bold, Heritage Rouge.

  	Now I am drawing a blank.

  	Anyways, if anyone is every interested in meeting up to go there, let me know!!


----------

